# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  40 درصــد تـــــیــــــــــــــک

## MehranWilson

*سلام دوستان


کسی توی این 40 درصد ریاضی فیزیک تجربی تیک شرکت کرده؟!
خوب بوده؟*

----------


## artim

با اساتید معروف و معتبر پیش برین خیلی بهتره

----------


## Aghay_halo

> با اساتید معروف و معتبر پیش برین خیلی بهتره


فیزیک قادری تیک که خوبه 
  داداش واقعا ما رو هالو فرض کردی شما که  تو تاپیک دیگه هم گفتید قادری خوبه یکم ثبات نظر هم خوبه داشته باشید

----------


## Aghay_halo

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> 
> کسی توی این 40 درصد ریاضی فیزیک تجربی تیک شرکت کرده؟!
> خوب بوده؟*


داداش قادری خوبه اونم فقط چن مبحثو تدریس کرده متاسفانه

----------


## artim

> فیزیک قادری تیک که خوبه 
>   داداش واقعا ما رو هالو فرض کردی شما که  تو تاپیک دیگه هم گفتید قادری خوبه یکم ثبات نظر هم خوبه داشته باشید


اقای هالو من همچبن حرفی نزدم که فلانی خوبه یا بده اینکه یک دو یا سه فصل رو یک انسانی خیلی خوب تدریس کنده دلیل نمیشه بهش گفت خوب پس بقیش چی کنکور که 3 فصل نیست 
الانم هم میگم برا نکته تست فقط برین کلاس اساتید معروف و بنام که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین
فیزیک کنکور همش مسله نیست حداقل نصفش فهمه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اقای هالو من همچبن حرفی نزدم که فلانی خوبه یا بده اینکه یک دو یا سه فصل رو یک انسانی خیلی خوب تدریس کنده دلیل نمیشه بهش گفت خوب پس بقیش چی کنکور که 3 فصل نیست 
> الانم هم میگم برا نکته تست فقط برین کلاس اساتید معروف و بنام که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین
> فیزیک کنکور همش مسله نیست حداقل نصفش فهمه


قادری اینا رو تدریس کرده -دینامیک -حرکت-فشار و گرما ونور والکتریسته ساکن که بیش از 50درصده خودش دیگه
من منظورم این بود که قادری خوبه وبقیشون خوب نیستن در این مورد که دیگه مشکلی نیست درست میگم ؟

----------


## artim

> قادری اینا رو تدریس کرده -دینامیک -حرکت-فشار و گرما ونور والکتریسته ساکن که بیش از 50درصده خودش دیگه
> من منظورم این بود که قادری خوبه وبقیشون خوب نیستن در این مورد که دیگه مشکلی نیست درست میگم ؟


بازم نه مگه همش تدریسه مگه همش مسله هست
من در جریان کاملش هستم نه جزوه ای نه درسنامه ای نه تکلیفی
نه مفاهیمی
متاسفانه هر کسی رتبه شده داره تدریس میکنه یا مشاوره میده بدون فراهم کردن مقدمات

----------


## Aghay_halo

> بازم نه مگه همش تدریسه مگه همش مسله هست
> من در جریان کاملش هستم نه جزوه ای نه درسنامه ای نه تکلیفی
> نه مفاهیمی
> متاسفانه هر کسی رتبه شده داره تدریس میکنه یا مشاوره میده بدون فراهم کردن مقدمات


خب الان یعنی قادری هم خوب نیست خلاص
ولی خب شما خودت تو یه تاپیک دیگه گفتی که قادری خوبه من در مورد بقیه حرف نمیزنم فقط قادری

----------


## artim

> خب الان یعنی قادری هم خوب نیست خلاص
> ولی خب شما خودت تو یه تاپیک دیگه گفتی که قادری خوبه من در مورد بقیه حرف نمیزنم فقط قادری


خوب هست اما برا یکی دو فصل همونجا هم گفتم کل کنکور یکی دو فصل نیست مشکل اینه
میتونی ازش استفاده کنی اما برا همون یکی دو فصل بقیش اساتید بنام باشن بهتر نتیجه میگیری

----------


## Aghay_halo

> خوب هست اما برا یکی دو فصل همونجا هم گفتم کل کنکور یکی دو فصل نیست مشکل اینه
> میتونی ازش استفاده کنی اما برا همون یکی دو فصل بقیش اساتید بنام باشن بهتر نتیجه میگیری


خب منم برا همون مباحث که قادری تدریس کرده گفتم 
الان دیگه شما قادری رو قبول دارید برا اون چن فصل که گفتم؟به بقیه مباحث و اونایی که درس میدن هم کاری نداریم فقط قادری رو میگم

----------


## artim

> خب منم برا همون مباحث که قادری تدریس کرده گفتم 
> الان دیگه شما قادری رو قبول دارید برا اون چن فصل که گفتم؟به بقیه مباحث و اونایی که درس میدن هم کاری نداریم فقط قادری رو میگم


فقط 2 فصل سال اول و حرکت
تمام

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  حالا جنگ نکنید دعوا میشه 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aghay_halo

> حالا جنگ نکنید دعوا میشه



  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان کسی از فیزیک و شیمی قادری استف نکرده ؟! این تاکتیک و تکنیک هایی که میگه قابل اعتماده؟!
مثلا آینه و عدسی در 7 روز
یا استو کیومتری در 30 روز ؟

----------


## Aghay_halo

> دوستان کسی از فیزیک و شیمی قادری استف نکرده ؟! این تاکتیک و تکنیک هایی که میگه قابل اعتماده؟!
> مثلا آینه و عدسی در 7 روز
> یا استو کیومتری در 30 روز ؟


اقا من حرکت شناسیشو نگاه کردم اولش خوب بود هرچی جلو میرفت بیشتر گیج میزد هیچ چیز خاصی نمیگه خدایی فقط ملتو سر کار گذاشتن من به هوای اینکه ارتیم گفت خوبه دان کردم ولی خیلی چرت بود 
کامران از قادری بهتره

----------


## MehranWilson

> اقا من حرکت شناسیشو نگاه کردم اولش خوب بود هرچی جلو میرفت بیشتر گیج میزد هیچ چیز خاصی نمیگه خدایی فقط ملتو سر کار گذاشتن من به هوای اینکه ارتیم گفت خوبه دان کردم ولی خیلی چرت بود 
> کامران از قادری بهتره


شیمی و بقیه فیزیکش رو ندیدی؟

----------


## Aghay_halo

> شیمی و بقیه فیزیکش رو ندیدی؟


شیمی شو والا ندیدم خودم بابایی رو دیدم که توپ توپه 
ولی فیزیکش حرکت و گرماشو دیدم یه قسمتی وسط فیلما دیگه هزیون میگه بی خیالش بشی بهتره از نظر من اساتید بهتری هستن مثل ذهبی -نوکنده

----------


## Aghay_halo

اکثرا اونایی که نکته تست ذهبی رفتن یا فیلماشو دارن یا ویس گرفتن برا مرور اگه گیرت بیاد عالیه

----------


## Aghay_halo

متاسفانه دبیرای خوب فیزیک اینا هستن شهریاری ذهبی نوکنده و نادری نژاد که هیچ کدوم تو تل نیستن و کلاساشون هم گرونه

----------


## MehranWilson

عاپ

----------


## bbehzad

مسعودی جهش پیدا کنه میشه قادری

----------


## MehranWilson

> مسعودی جهش پیدا کنه میشه قادری


خودت قادری  فیلماش رو دیدی که این حرف رو میزنی؟!
یا فقط همینجوری یه چیز میخواستی گفته باشی؟!
بعدشم منظورت اینه که بد درس میده یا خوب ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sonnet

> دوستان کسی از فیزیک و شیمی قادری استف نکرده ؟! این تاکتیک و تکنیک هایی که میگه قابل اعتماده؟!
> مثلا آینه و عدسی در 7 روز
> یا استو کیومتری در 30 روز ؟


من استوکیومتریشو نگاه کردم، برای من عالی بود

----------


## MehranWilson

> من استوکیومتریشو نگاه کردم، برای من عالی بود


درسته تایید میکنم خودم امروز استوش رو دیدم عالی درس میداد  ولی توی شیمی تقریبا تقریبا سوالات رو میشه گفت توی یک سبکی مثل هم هستن
ولی فیزیک رو خیلی میتونن بپیچونن واسه این پرسیدم

----------

